

Ask HN: Hacker couches for Startup School guests? - h34t

Behold, a wee spreadsheet for Startup School attendees who'd love to crash the couches of fellow hacker/entrepreneur types, and local dwellers interested in hosting unknown (but quite possibly likeable and interesting) valley guests:<p>http://spreadsheets.google.com/a/huebert.ca/ccc?key=thptja2MaaFZKqyYFoVBzXQ&#38;hl=en&#38;authkey=CLqZtbQF#gid=0<p>There are sheets for surfers &#38; hosts to list themselves &#38; find each other.<p>I have no real idea whether there's interest beyond me, but (1) all the obviously 'hacker' homes on AirBNB seem to be booked up, (2) since I have limited time in the SF/Valley area I'd really like to stay with hackers and entrepreneurs, as mixing with such rarities is my entire purpose of coming, and (3) for potential hosts, your guests are somewhat pre-screened because of the Startup School selection process.<p>I think posting a little personal info is only fair, since letting someone into your home is a very personal act.<p>*I like AirBNB and am trying that channel as well, but there seems to be a gap here remaining.<p>Feedback/comments welcome.
======
h34t
Clickable link:
[http://spreadsheets.google.com/a/huebert.ca/ccc?key=thptja2M...](http://spreadsheets.google.com/a/huebert.ca/ccc?key=thptja2MaaFZKqyYFoVBzXQ&hl=en&authkey=CLqZtbQF#gid=0)

